# What's the deal with Ball watches?



## iss (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum but have been into watches for quite some time. My interest with Ball watches has come from reading these threads. I was just curious as to where Ball rank in the watch world? How their movements are? As well as the "prestige" that may or may not go along with wearing one. I have seen many models that I think are sharp and I am currently in the market for an "everyday" watch so any input on a specific Ball model to look into is appreciated. Just wanted to get some details on the company! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

They're no Rolex, Tag, or Omega as far as public recognition but that's exactly why I like them. Less marketing expenses keeps their watch prices from being over-inflated and you really get a superbly built timepiece for the money. They look and feel expensive and my Spacemaster felt incredible as far as fit and finishing. 

It seems that most people are hit or miss on this brand due to the tritium tubes and how they look on the dial. Admittedly, I thought the tritium tube Arabic dials looked weird at first but now I find them cool and unique.

As for an "everyday" watch, if you want something sporty and nice then look at the Engineer Master II line and if you want something hefty, overbuilt, and tank-like, then go for the Hydrocarbon line. The EM II line seems to wear pretty true to size by my Spacemaster wore significantly larger than its stated 41.5mm size.


----------



## blisterforme (Jun 11, 2011)

RTea is right, Ball watches usually are recognized only by watch enthusiast and there lies its charm. Movements are from ETA and some models are chronometer certified. They are very very well built, heavy and really substantial and makes you aware that you're wearinig a watch, a Ball that is. For the price, they are superb! Not sky high. I already have 2 Balls, Diver and Moonphase, and am planning to get a his and hers for me and the wife. Dont think twice on getting 1.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

According to Watch Time Magazine Ball ranks 16th over all in marketing and is the 8 largest producer of watches with chronometer movements (COSC). The GTLS tritium tubes are a Ball signature item across the entire line. Ball was the first to offer greater the 25mci total content tritium tube lumination on watches under the designator T. Currently the EHC Spacemaster X-Lume, Fireman Stormchaser DLC Glow and the Aviator Dual time run very near the 100mci limit (X-Lume is the highest).

As for recommendations for an all around watch here are my suggestions:

Fireman - The standard Fireman can go from sporty to dressy just by changing the strap or bracelet (Also consider the Fireman Racer). It is a very balanced watch that is also shock-resistant.









EMII Diver Black Dial - Take what I said about the Fireman and add 300m water resistance, anti-magnetic and a cool internal bezel









EMII Aviator Dual Time - If you want a little of everything this is your watch if price (by Ball prices...not Rolex or Omega) is not a factor. It has one of the highest level of Tritium lume content in the Ball line, is water resistant to 100m, anti-magnetic, shock resistant. Looks great on a strap with jeans and can be dressy on a bracelet. Add that it can show two time zones clearly and has a big date function.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

iss said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum but have been into watches for quite some time. My interest with Ball watches has come from reading these threads. I was just curious as to where Ball rank in the watch world? How their movements are? As well as the "prestige" that may or may not go along with wearing one. I have seen many models that I think are sharp and I am currently in the market for an "everyday" watch so any input on a specific Ball model to look into is appreciated. Just wanted to get some details on the company! Thanks everyone!!


What type of watch do you want for an everyday watch (dress, dive, sport...) ?


----------



## steven_p (Aug 20, 2011)

I love my Engineer Master II.

Funny story, I was in the Omega Boutique the other day and the (somewhat arrogant) salesman asked me what I was wearing. I replied "Ball". He looked at me like I had three heads and replied "never heard of it". I replied "that's why I bought it".

I'm a big fan of the 'under the radar' brands, particularly because I don't like to draw a lot of attention to myself.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

What about their movements?
Elaboreé or top in their non-chronometer watches?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Watchyman said:


> What about their movements?
> Elaboreé or top in their non-chronometer watches?


I think both of them are used.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

For the money, you'd be hard pressed to find another brand that's equal in quality. They're well built watches at a very good price.
As for a good daily wearer, my suggestion would be a Fireman, either a used first generation or a 2nd gen. 
I use a 1st gen, 43mm as my daily wearer. The fact that's it on a bracelet really let's me use it for almost any situation.


----------



## Deepwater (Sep 20, 2011)

I must say I very happy with my first gen Ball hydrocarbon gmt white face. The only complaint I have is that the band scratches easly. I bought it on ebay for $1200 with the sole intent to wear it as my daily watch and not be gentle with it and see how it stacks up to its claims as being a tough watch. So far it is doing a great job at living up to my expectations. I would def recomend this as a good daily watch it looks great feels great and is very well built. I def like the fact that the bracelt has 2 screws to keep it atached to the case. wont have to worry about it coming off. I also got this bec of the tritium tubes I have a luminox and love it just dont like the fact that it is not an automatic. The gmt feature is very nice and easy to set up. I do alot of traveling each year and I like to know what time it is at home and were I am.


----------



## bubzter (Jan 3, 2011)

I too must concur that Ball watches are incredible at their price point. My Spacemaster X-Lume is on my wrist most often within my rotation. Mainly due to it being able to be worn with both formal (excl. suits) and casual wear. Its price is 2/3 that of my Speedy, but i'd rank them equally in terms of quality and love for them haha.

I almost feel sorry for the rest of my watches. Almost..


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

bubzter said:


> I almost feel sorry for the rest of my watches. Almost..


Ha ha that's also my feeling for the past 1.5 year since I wear my Ball every day )


----------



## dmunz (Oct 22, 2009)

Deepwater said:


> I must say I very happy with my first gen Ball hydrocarbon gmt white face.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I also got this bec of the tritium tubes I have a luminox and love it _*just dont like the fact that it is not an automatic*_. The gmt feature is very nice and easy to set up. I do alot of traveling each year and I like to know what time it is at home and were I am.


I have the same watch and love it but on a strap. IMHO with the bracelet it just feels like too much. Not sure what you mean about it not being an automatic, mine is as I thought all Ball watches are.

EDIT: Nevermind I missread and did not see the luminox bit - my bad.

Cheers,

FWIW
DLM


----------



## billfrombyron (Sep 2, 2010)

I love them enough I bought 4, 2 GMT power reserve conductors LE of 75 ever made, a cannon ball express for dressy occasions and a engineer 2 chrono for daily wear. The engineer is now wearing a black leather band with white stitching and looks absolutely amazing that way. My only gripe with the watches is that I have a 8.5" wrist so Ive had to swap almost all the straps for longer 125 mm length straps. Then again this is true of almost every watch I buy.

I love em all, and one of best things is as someone above stated flying under the radar from the brand snobs. I have had lots of compliments from fellow watch enthusiasts, and more than a few funny looks when I view other watches in stores.






The conductors are for sale, PM for pics and prices

-Byron


----------

